# purple tang



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

i was talking to a mate of mine the other day,he has a large marine tank.we got talking about what our favourite marine fish was.he said that his was the purple tang.this was a new fish to me so i put into google.wow what a stunning fish.

i had to get that off my chest to all you fish lovers.:lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Is it the one that looks like a yellow tang, but is purple, with a yellow tail? If so: YES. They're flipping gorgeous. Was going to buy one instead of my yellow tang... but got the yellow.


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

I have never really liked the purple tang. I do like frogfish as they are unusual looking.


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Is it the one that looks like a yellow tang, but is purple, with a yellow tail? If so: YES. They're flipping gorgeous. Was going to buy one instead of my yellow tang... but got the yellow.


hi ash hows it going mate,thats the one i am talking about.:censor::censor::censor::censor: stunning fish.been told they are very hard to come by tho and do hold a very high price.


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

Love_snakes said:


> I have never really liked the purple tang. I do like frogfish as they are unusual looking.


love-snakes tell me you are joking mate.lol


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

bullet tooth t0ny said:


> hi ash hows it going mate,thats the one i am talking about.:censor::censor::censor::censor: stunning fish.been told they are very hard to come by tho and do hold a very high price.


Going goooooooood ta. Yes, flipping gorgeous. I seem to remember, when deciding whether to by the purple or yellow tang, they were similar prices in my shop I think.


----------



## Marine (Jun 6, 2008)

Heres ours :2thumb:









Much nicer than the yellow tangs in my opinion


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

stunning mate,i do like the yellow tho.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Marine said:


> Heres ours :2thumb:
> 
> Much nicer than the yellow tangs in my opinion


Stunning. 

I have been perving your PB account. Whats this one?










I assume Marcopharyngodon sp? I had these, which were Macropharyngodon bipartitus, and look very similar:


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

bullet tooth t0ny said:


> love-snakes tell me you are joking mate.lol


lol, nah they are a bit palin for me. Im not saying they are ugly or nasty but they just arnt a fish i would just have to have. You must like frogfish tho?


----------



## Arachnoking (May 21, 2005)

AshMashMash said:


> Stunning.
> 
> I have been perving your PB account. Whats this one?
> 
> ...


 
Looks to me like an adult male Macropharyngodon bipartitus


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

Love_snakes said:


> lol, nah they are a bit palin for me. Im not saying they are ugly or nasty but they just arnt a fish i would just have to have. You must like frogfish tho?


very strange fish but i do like them..


----------



## Marine (Jun 6, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Stunning.
> 
> I have been perving your PB account. Whats this one?


Ahhh, now he/she is a Halichoeres lapillus (Jewelled Wrasse) from the south africa region.
Lovely fish but only comes out to play early morning until about 1pm and then its off to bed until the next day.


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

lol,strange little fish.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i have come *THIS* close to buying a purple tang in the past... *THIS* close and once i was going to do it and they had already sold the one that i wanted that very day! i guess it wasn't meant to be. beautiful fish!!!:no1:


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

purple tangs are lovely...but i prefer the black tangs and the yellows personaly, my favourite i have colour wise is my jewelled puffer! doesnt look much until you get up close but the markings and colouring on him are amazing! i just cant get a bloody pic of him in focus to show it off though!! :censor:

here is a jewelled puffer, but as good as the pic is it does them absolutely NO justice..
http://www.fish-species.org.uk/puffer-fish/jewel-puffer-fish.jpg


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Marine said:


> Ahhh, now he/she is a Halichoeres lapillus (Jewelled Wrasse) from the south africa region.
> Lovely fish but only comes out to play early morning until about 1pm and then its off to bed until the next day.


Ohh ok. Looks SO similar to my one. Do they go under the sand at night?


----------



## Marine (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah they do, i did think it was some sort of leopard wrasse when i first saw it.
He came from someone elses tank break down and they always thought it was a leopard wrasse


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Marine said:


> Yeah they do, i did think it was some sort of leopard wrasse when i first saw it.
> He came from someone elses tank break down and they always thought it was a leopard wrasse


Ah ok. Lovely looking fish either way


----------



## Gecko_Sean (Aug 15, 2007)

Yellow is better... it pops more (more eye catching)


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

achilles tang all the way lol. But I do love purples, especially the red sea ones. Although most things from the red sea are better than the normal ones


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

mike515 said:


> achilles tang all the way lol. But I do love purples, especially the red sea ones. Although most things from the red sea are better than the normal ones


purple tangs only come from the red sea ,i think they occasionaly occur in the indian ocean but all those available are form th red sea.

as soon as 1995 you were looking at 150 quid for a purple tho` they quickly plummeted in price.

just as a foot note for marine keepers most red sea fish come here in great condition and are on the whole bomb proof.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

You see a lot of indian ocean ones if you know where to look and what to look for. A lot of indian ocean purples are sold as red sea to make a bit more money. You can tell a red sea from an indian ocean. The colours are always much better on the red sea fish than IO.


----------

